# when do i



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

my molly has been pregnate for about 3 weeks a friend told me sometimes mollies give birth in 3 weeks shes in her 3rd week and my mollie is hideing uder rocks and plants and she is really mean to the other fish and fights for food and is FAT and sometimes she wiggles alot like shes struggling does this mean she is close to give birth or it means something else


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

any answers???


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Elvis, please re-read my response to your previous post. It is the best description that can be given. The question is asked, and answered. 

She will give birth anytime from now to several weeks from now. Just watch and learn. Patience will prevail. 

You can either worry yourself to death and ask the same question over and over and frustrate yourself, or you can accept the answer given, sit back and watch nature at work. 

She won't need any help. They have done this for centuries. 

I hope you are able to enjoy the process more than you seem to have so far. Good luck.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok but when i go places should i put her in the breeding box so just in case but if im home i do a cheak every 30 minets


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

elvis like obsidian said, nature can take care of every thing, but if you plan to be gone for a really long time then yes put her in a breeding box


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

does about 4 hours consider really long time


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

not really i mean like if you go on a 1 or 2 day trip, as long as you get they fry in a breeding box within a few hours of birth they will be fine.


----------

